# gipsy hill/crystal palace say ho!



## twister (Jul 27, 2009)

just moved to just off gipsy hill and am liking it lots. 2 minutes from mine to the shops at palace. All nice and high so you can look down on the world/london.

anyone else in the air-eee-aarrr?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

Penge/Beck here. Welcome. I used to live in one of those big houses just down from Gipsy Hill station back when. Nice enough. 

I obviously wouldn't be caught dead around the Palace now I've moved here.


----------



## Pip (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucky you, I love Cee Pee


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 28, 2009)

My old manor  I miss it sometimes


----------



## beeboo (Jul 28, 2009)

Another ex-Gipsy Hiller here, now down the road in Sunny Sydenham.

I've only ever lived in a small pocket of SE London centred on CP and wouldn't move anywhere else.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

Sydenham: The poor person's Penge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 28, 2009)

...and I think it was Raver Drew or Knockerless Cage that coined 'Palacetinian'.


----------



## rennie (Jul 28, 2009)

I live on top of the hill too!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 28, 2009)

I lived on Camden Hill Road, a five minute walk from Gipsy Hill station.

Well, I say walk.  It was more like climbing Everest to get home, I have never known such a steep incline.  And the reverse in the morning in icy weather meant a toboggan ride on my arse, having fallen, bypassing Gipsy Hill station at top speed, then ending up in West Norwood.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2009)

Just off central hill near 'the church of the faithful virgin'. 10 mins to Gipsy Hill and Palace. Love, love, love it here 

I'm finding it a bit hard getting up the hills now I'm 6 months preggers tho.


----------



## beeboo (Jul 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Sydenham: The poor person's Penge.



I think we all know that Penge is in fact the poor person's Sydenham.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and I think it was Raver Drew or Knockerless Cage that coined 'Palacetinian'.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Just off central hill near 'the church of the faithful virgin'


She's going to be pretty lonely in this  part of the world.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 28, 2009)

i had a good night out in Crystal Palace at the weekend

a meal, a few pints of ale at that goose and something and then off to the basement bar of a moroccan restaraunt until the small hours.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 29, 2009)

Would any of you Crystopolis dwellers care to sign the online petition for a local cinema? http://www.petitiononline.com/acfcp/ or you can go and sign the real thing in the bookshop.

The old bingo hall (which was originally a cinema) on Church Rd has closed down and the lease has been bought by an evangelical church from Wimbledon. The owners of the Ritzy were also interested in having it for a cinema, but were outbid. However the church still have to get change of use permission from the council, so there's a campaign to stop them getting it. It's been wildly popular as we are a godless but cultured lot up here.

http://whatsontv.co.uk/blogs/moviet...-up-and-asks-how-important-is-a-local-cinema/


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan U said:


> i had a good night out in Crystal Palace at the weekend
> 
> a meal, a few pints of ale at that goose and something and then off to the basement bar of a moroccan restaraunt until the small hours.



The grape and grain is my new favourite pub in palace and numidie's basement bar is the next best.

The white hart sucks big ones.


----------



## rennie (Jul 29, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Would any of you Crystopolis dwellers care to sign the online petition for a local cinema? http://www.petitiononline.com/acfcp/ or you can go and sign the real thing in the bookshop.
> 
> The old bingo hall (which was originally a cinema) on Church Rd has closed down and the lease has been bought by an evangelical church from Wimbledon. The owners of the Ritzy were also interested in having it for a cinema, but were outbid. However the church still have to get change of use permission from the council, so there's a campaign to stop them getting it. It's been wildly popular as we are a godless but cultured lot up here.
> 
> http://whatsontv.co.uk/blogs/moviet...-up-and-asks-how-important-is-a-local-cinema/



Beat me to it! Sign up everyone!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> The grape and grain is my new favourite pub in palace and numidie's basement bar is the next best.
> 
> The white hart sucks big ones.



I quite like the White Hart, as it goes. It is / it's patrons are a bit wanky, but I always enjoy going there.


----------



## rennie (Jul 29, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> I quite like the White Hart, as it goes. It is / it's patrons are a bit wanky, but I always enjoy going there.



The food is good in there.


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 29, 2009)

Like the White Hart, though it's bar staff could do with *LEARNING TO TAKE NOTICE WHO SHOULD BE SERVED NEXT!*

Other than that heinous crime, the selection of ales and ciders is pretty good.


----------



## rennie (Jul 29, 2009)

Mmmm Fruli.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Like the White Hart, though it's bar staff could do with *LEARNING TO TAKE NOTICE WHO SHOULD BE SERVED NEXT!*
> 
> Other than that heinous crime, the selection of ales and ciders is pretty good.



you should go to the grape and grain then!  

Maybe I was being a bit harsh on the WH though.   It is alright I suppose...


----------



## rennie (Jul 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> you should go to the grape and grain then!



I hope to check it out this weekend. The place that used to be there was horrid.


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2009)

rennie said:


> I hope to check it out this weekend. The place that used to be there was horrid.



When we moved to the area we did a tour of all the local pubs, to see what they were like.  That was the only one where we didn't even stay for a pint.  Just turned round and walked straight out again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and I think it was Raver Drew or Knockerless Cage that coined 'Palacetinian'.



Knickerless Cage (as in Nicholas Cage) -  - but Knockerless is a good name too!


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> you should go to the grape and grain then!
> 
> Maybe I was being a bit harsh on the WH though.   It is alright I suppose...



Will check it out soon, but does it get much custom / have much atmosphere?  Has it got an outside bit?


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Will check it out soon, but does it get much custom / have much atmosphere?  Has it got an outside bit?



It has an outside bit.

It doesn't get too busy really, at least not when I've been in it.  And it's huge so it can be pretty empty, but I like that.  I'm well old.

I just like the beer there really, and you can always get a seat.  

That's one of the good things about the area, there's plenty of different pubs, so if you don't like one you can always go somewhere else...

Here's a difficult question... what's the best curry house?  My money is on gurkha cottage, or maybe yak and yeti....


----------



## twister (Aug 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> Here's a difficult question... what's the best curry house?  My money is on gurkha cottage, or maybe yak and yeti....



Gurkha is good, only been there once a while back though.

Mehfil on Church Rd is excellent.

Had The Indian Dining Club in Gipsy Hill (bottom, near Mansion House) recommended to me as the 'best curry I've had in the UK' by a mate who no longer lives in the uk.

I really like the White Hart, the Grape and Grain looks a little gruff (as did the pub before it). Opposite ends of the pub spectrum really aren't they?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 8, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Just off central hill near 'the church of the faithful virgin'. 10 mins to Gipsy Hill and Palace. Love, love, love it here
> 
> I'm finding it a bit hard getting up the hills now I'm 6 months preggers tho.



I can imagine.

The important question is whether you let the sprog follow its dad's beknighted team, force it to support middlesbrough, or see if it opts for palarse.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 8, 2009)

twister said:


> Gurkha is good, only been there once a while back though.
> 
> Mehfil on Church Rd is excellent.
> 
> ...



Yeah - I really liked the pub selection around Palace.  Such a huge contrasts as you say, little bit of something for everyone...


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

twister said:


> Gurkha is good, only been there once a while back though.
> 
> Mehfil on Church Rd is excellent.
> 
> ...



Mehifil has changed.  It's called the Yak and Yeti now.  Similar to the Gurkha and equally good I reckon.  I really like it.  

The White Hart is alright, it lost me a bit when it went through a bad patch a while ago.  It's just always busy and it sometimes takes ages to get served in there.  I remember when it opened though... it was great to have somewhere that actually served different beers.  

The grape and grain isn't gruff.  Trust.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I can imagine.
> 
> The important question is whether you let the sprog follow its dad's beknighted team, force it to support middlesbrough, or see if it opts for palarse.



Oh come on RD.  There will not be a choice.  I will have failed if there is.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 13, 2009)

The Indian Dining Club is not that good.


----------



## liberty (Aug 13, 2009)

We are by Dulwich Woods it's beautiful.. Have you been yet?


----------



## liberty (Aug 13, 2009)

beeboo said:


> I think we all know that Penge is in fact the poor person's Sydenham.



Agreed Sydenham Hill is very posh


----------



## twister (Aug 13, 2009)

liberty said:


> Agreed Sydenham Hill is very posh



yeah but Sydenham Hill ain't Sydenham.... up there you can look down and spit at everyone else...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2009)

top of the hill!

fave pub at moment is the Albert beer garden

haven't been to Grape & Grain as I even hate just walking past Patricks and the Cambridge

like the White Hart yard/beer garden but the patrons are a bit ya-ya


----------



## twister (Aug 13, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> like the White Hart yard/beer garden but the patrons are a bit ya-ya



ya? and your problemo amigo?  

I went to the Mansion House for the first time (bottom of Gypsy Hill) and found it rather pleasant. Been?


----------



## perplexis (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm an ex-CPite. Miss it quite a lot... lots of decent drinking establishments, plenty of restaurants and nice community.
Enjoy!


----------



## liberty (Aug 13, 2009)

twister said:


> yeah but Sydenham Hill ain't Sydenham.... up there you can look down and spit at everyone else...



I could but I don't


----------



## beeboo (Aug 14, 2009)

liberty said:


> I could but I don't



Being a bit further down the hill I'm 'keepin' it real'


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2009)

twister said:


> ya? and your problemo amigo?
> 
> I went to the Mansion House for the first time (bottom of Gypsy Hill) and found it rather pleasant. Been?



No but just went drinking last night with a few mates in the Albert last night and the manager of the Mansion House turns out to be a mutual friend so I should trundle down the hill sometime.
Although I live in Palace I rarely get a chance to go out there as almost always working in Brixton at night. Like, now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> No but just went drinking last night with a few mates in the Albert last night and the manager of the Mansion House turns out to be a mutual friend so I should trundle down the hill sometime.
> Although I live in Palace I rarely get a chance to go out there as almost always working in Brixton at night. Like, now.



Isn't it run by the same people who own the white rooms in clapham?

I haven't been to the mansion for a while though...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> Isn't it run by the same people who own the white rooms in clapham?
> 
> I haven't been to the mansion for a while though...



No idea but it did get quite a makeover from whatever it was before.
Surprised no one has mentioned the Railway Bell but that's another one I haven't been into in ages.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 17, 2009)

It's nice but nobody goes there, that's why.


----------



## dogmatique (Aug 17, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> No idea but it did get quite a makeover from whatever it was before.
> Surprised no one has mentioned the Railway Bell but that's another one I haven't been into in ages.



Yes it is, and it's gone right downhill since they took over - food has been dreadful on more than one occasion.  Don't really go there now.

The Mansion lot moved over to the Bridge House Tavern next to Penge West station and did a similar refurb job on it.  The kitchen is now excellent, but on a Sunday it's a total creche.

The Railway Bell is a nice little trad pub, but suffers from lack of punters...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 17, 2009)

We should all have a trad pub night out: the Bell followed by the Albert.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 17, 2009)

Another Crystal Palace urbanite. I live just down the hill from the TV tower. I get views of london and the woods.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2009)

2 guys in my office live there

My sister's in Thornton Heath near Spa Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> No but just went drinking last night with a few mates in the Albert last night and the manager of the Mansion House turns out to be a mutual friend so I should trundle down the hill sometime.
> Although I live in Palace I rarely get a chance to go out there as almost *always working* in Brixton at night. Like, now.


 

pffft


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> We should all have a trad pub night out: the Bell followed by the Albert.




We used to go to the Bell all the time but it's a bit of a local's pub.  Good lockins though!  And the Youngs is always good.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2009)

The neighbourhood takes a downturn. Budgens has become a NISA.


----------



## rennie (Aug 23, 2009)

Budgens was crap though.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2009)

rennie said:


> Budgens was crap though.



I know; it'll be worse now.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 23, 2009)

For a few weeks I was seeing a girl who lived in Gypsy Hill. She was an absolute nutcase named Victoria Logan, (para)militarised to the hilt by a turbulent upbringing in a Northern Irish shithole, and on the wrong side of the nutcase divide (a loyalist - think Mad Dog Adair but in the guise of a small-framed woman). She was a Heavy Metal DJ who would scream FENIAN BASTARD anytime she dropped something. I'm sure that she will suffer a lonely death choking on smoke, drink, devolution and other assorted insecurities.

Anyway just thought I'd express my opinion of the place.... not really worth visiting for any reason, only moving to if you cannot afford anything more..... you know the score.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 23, 2009)

Lit Up said:


> For a few weeks I was seeing a girl who lived in Gypsy Hill. She was an absolute nutcase named Victoria Logan, (para)militarised to the hilt by a turbulent upbringing in a Northern Irish shithole, and on the wrong side of the nutcase divide (a loyalist - think Mad Dog Adair but in the guise of a small-framed woman). She was a Heavy Metal DJ who would scream FENIAN BASTARD anytime she dropped something. I'm sure that she will suffer a lonely death choking on smoke, drink, devolution and other assorted insecurities.
> 
> Anyway just thought I'd express my opinion of the place.... not really worth visiting for any reason, only moving to if you cannot afford anything more..... you know the score.



I love Gypsy Hill. Beautiful place. You sound like the kind of nauseating fuck who lives in Islington, Clapham or Camden.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> I love Gypsy Hill. Beautiful place. You sound like the kind of nauseating fuck who lives in Islington, Clapham or Camden.



Lit Up lives in Camden. Alone.


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Lit Up lives in Camden. Alone.



I used to live in Camden.  Absolutely fucking hated it.  Lemontop used to watch the crack dealers before she went to work.  Horrible place.  I think I finally realised it when I got off the tube on a Sunday morning, hungover, into a whirlwind of dealers, pickpockets, tourists and traffic.  Ugh.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 27, 2009)

A slightly muted 'yo' from me in Sydenham - as my voice has to carry across the park 

Sometimes drink in the Paxton Arms at Gipsy Hill - or whatever its called now - good quiz on a tuesday.

Palace is a bit of a mixed bag IMO. Slightly gentrified. Still slightly rough round the edges. Some good pubs, some shit pubs.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I lived on the Lock pretty much. Fucking horrible place.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 27, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> I love Gypsy Hill. Beautiful place.



It's the steepest hill in London and getting up from the station on the way home is a bugger if you lived at the top of the hill like me.  It knackered me out everytime.

It was also very interesting in reverse during the winter if it was icy.


----------



## rennie (Aug 27, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> It's the steepest hill in London and getting up from the station on the way home is a bugger if you lived at the top of the hill like me.  It knackered me out everytime.
> 
> It was also very interesting in reverse during the winter if it was icy.



I did that for a year and yes it was a killer (good exercise for the buttocks, mind you).


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

there's that hill at the back of church street that's 17%!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the 'easiest' cycle route to the top - I sometimes think Penge High Street, into the south east corner of CP park and then up past the open air rust bucket looks favourite?

Gipsy Hill may as well be Everest.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

depends which side you're coming from...

I went up crystal palace park road when I cycled back from penge... it wasn't too bad.  Better than I thought it would be.

I haven't tried the park, could be an idea...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 28, 2009)

Beaulah Hill and back up church road isn't too bad.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> there's that hill at the back of church street that's 17%!



I think that's Fox Hill. Definitely steeper than Gypsy. 
College Road is no picnic to cycle up either.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

You mean up South Norwood Hill? It's definitely a thought, but you'd have to start from the other end of Portland Road as the 'climb' begins somewhere down there.

I get the definite impression the slope is longer - and therefore not as acute - generally from the south side (South Norwood across to Sydenham).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 28, 2009)

South Norwood hill is a bit of a fucker, but a lot easier than College Rd and even Knight's Hill.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> It has an outside bit.
> 
> It doesn't get too busy really, at least not when I've been in it. And it's huge so it can be pretty empty, but I like that. I'm well old.
> 
> ...


 Have only been to the Gurkha, but have have have had good food and service each time.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2009)

a vote here for Palace Spice


----------



## oryx (Aug 29, 2009)

The Shelina takeaway/delivery on Church Road used to be very good - haven't used them in a while as I don't have connections with the area, really, any more.

Off to CP park for a picnic tomorrow, though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't cycled for a while, but my favoured route when coming from the north was cycle about a third of the way up Gipsy Hill and then walk, because it's short and steep. My favoured route when coming from the south was by bus.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> I used to live in Camden.  Absolutely fucking hated it.  Lemontop used to watch the crack dealers before she went to work.  Horrible place.  I think I finally realised it when I got off the tube on a Sunday morning, hungover, into a whirlwind of dealers, pickpockets, tourists and traffic.  Ugh.



Yeah, I've always thought it would be Well Cool to live in Camden.  Clearly in reality it wouldn't be.


----------



## twister (Sep 7, 2009)

by the by have 3 rooms available in our Gipsy Hill Victorian flatshare if anyone is looking to move local.

http://www.moveflat.com/c/314245.htm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2009)

twister said:


> by the by have 3 rooms available in our Gipsy Hill Victorian flatshare if anyone is looking to move local.
> 
> http://www.moveflat.com/c/314245.htm


 

Maybe you should post that on the other forum as well.  There's been quite a few people recently looking for accommodation (although I think they were more after Brixton than CP)


----------



## twister (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you should post that on the other forum as well.  There's been quite a few people recently looking for accommodation (although I think they were more after Brixton than CP)



the brixton forum you mean? yeah i could do, just didn't want to ram it down peoples throats if there's no interest. Put it on the flatshares thread too.


----------



## se5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Gypsy Hill in the news - apparently Speech Debelle winner of the Mercury Music Prize comes from Gypsy Hill - http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/tn/News.cfm?id=29607&headline=South London's Mercury nominees - most articles refer to her coming from only from "South London" but the SLP is more precise


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2009)

I liked in when Lauren Laverne interviewed her afterwards and asked if she ever dreamt she could win the prize, which always results in a 'No'. But it didn't this time - name-checking Ms. Dynamite as an inspiration.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2009)

twister said:


> Put it on the flatshares thread too.


 


that's the one I meant, but couldn't remember the name of it


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh no, one of Palace's longest standing businesses - the sex shop - has closed.


----------



## rennie (Sep 16, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh no, one of Palace's longest standing businesses - the sex shop - has closed.



Gosh, when did that happen? I won't mourn its departure but it's sad to see local businesses shut.


----------



## liberty (Sep 18, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh no, one of Palace's longest standing businesses - the sex shop - has closed.



Not surprised I never saw anyone going in or out.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 18, 2009)

blah


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh no, one of Palace's longest standing businesses - the sex shop - has closed.




I noticed that yesterday as I popped into the cafe next door for a life saving bacon sandwich.

Always seemed quite a 'respectable' sort of sex shop in that it did not try to hide what it was and you sensed that it more about saucy fun rather than anything sordid.


----------



## HAPPY CHEF (Sep 24, 2009)

I lived at Palace all through the 90's and moved down to Penge in 2000,great part of the world,The Albert and The Gipsy Hill Tavern are both good boozers and Lorenzos does a great value lunch,didn't realise Pillow Talk had shut,shame,they had a good range of DVD's.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2009)

HAPPY CHEF said:


> didn't realise Pillow Talk had shut,shame,they had a good range of DVD's.


You dirty old man!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a lovely day out in CP today. Last went there about four years ago, and it seems to have got a bit posher. The Alma's had a total makeover. But the little market is great, love the vinyl stalls in there, had a nice fry up in the CP Cafe, and the kids loved the dinosaurs. Actually seems like somewhere we'd be happy living. Anyone know what the schools are like in the area? Any good ones? Although it's probably too pricey an area for us to move to...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

ianw said:


> Had a lovely day out in CP today. Last went there about four years ago, and it seems to have got a bit posher. The Alma's had a total makeover. But the little market is great, love the vinyl stalls in there, had a nice fry up in the CP Cafe, and the kids loved the dinosaurs. Actually seems like somewhere we'd be happy living. Anyone know what the schools are like in the area? Any good ones? Although it's probably too pricey an area for us to move to...



A lot cheaper than Brixton, that's for sure.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> A lot cheaper than Brixton, that's for sure.



Really? Will take a look...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

ianw said:


> Really? Will take a look...



Oh yeah it is but you want to really try and live on the Church Road end beyond the White Hart/Alma and it's the priciest part of the neighbourhood.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

ianw said:


> Really? Will take a look...



Oh yeah, significantly cheaper. If a 3 bedroom house in Brixton is £375k, in Palace it would be £325k.

Crap transport links though. I'm down the hill in S.Norwood so train to L bridge takes 10 mins. From Palace it's 20. Still not that bad, to be fair.

I love Palace.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2009)

Am I right in thinking CP's got a bit posher?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

ianw said:


> Am I right in thinking CP's got a bit posher?



Yep. It's getting a little bit Claphamy which means more wankers, but amazing dining options. There's about 5 Thais, 5 Indians, 5 pizza places, etc. It's a good spot... would recommend. Also, seems to be big plans for the area going forward. Tube arrives at end of year, new tram links, big redevelopment of park, etc.

If you're gonna move, do it soon. Prices are only going to go up, comparitivly.

Google 'virtual norwood' - decent set of local area forums.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, we were commenting on how many restaurants/bars there were. And then saying "Well, we never go out to the pub/hardly ever go out to eat..." But still, it's good to see so many places. Makes you realise how little there is in Brixton, when it comes to eating out.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yep. It's getting a little bit Claphamy which means more wankers, but amazing dining options. There's about 5 Thais, 5 Indians, 5 pizza places, etc. It's a good spot... would recommend. Also, seems to be big plans for the area going forward. Tube arrives at end of year, new tram links, big redevelopment of park, etc.


Crystal Palace is getting a tube station?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Crystal Palace is getting a tube station?



the bastards


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2009)

another vote for the palace here...  I love it.

And our 3 bedroom house cost a lot less than £325k.

When we moved here we were worried about it being too far from town but 25 mins to victoria or london bridge on the train... 35 mins on a bike... loads of places to eat and a nice range of pubs, great views and I haven't heard a police helicopter for months.  Hey, I don't even move my wallet into my front pocket when i'm out and about.

'S all good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Crystal Palace is getting a tube station?



Yeah, but it'll only take you to Shoreditch :hmm;


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh yeah it is but you want to really try and live on the Church Road end beyond the White Hart/Alma and it's the priciest part of the neighbourhood.



We tried to find a house there a couple of years ago and although the area's lovely, the houses are shit value for money. 

1970s boxes with three tiny bedrooms, warm air heating and tiny kitchens, yours for about £350,000.


----------



## twister (Sep 29, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yep. It's getting a little bit Claphamy which



Claphamy? I take great offence sir.

*slap across face with leather glove*


----------



## Cowley (Oct 26, 2009)

oryx said:


> We tried to find a house there a couple of years ago and although the area's lovely, the houses are shit value for money.
> 
> 1970s boxes with three tiny bedrooms, warm air heating and tiny kitchens, yours for about £350,000.



I found this too, I like CP/Gypsy Hill, nice area with a great indie vibe, good schools (we have a little un) and plenty of open spaces.

I had a bit of an issue with the house prices though and kind of felt it was a bit too far out of town for the prices you pay.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

twister said:


> Claphamy? I take great offence sir.
> 
> *slap across face with leather glove*



It's only Claphamy up here at the top of the hill
It's also getting Croydony and Beckhamy too


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

Cowley said:


> I found this too, I like CP/Gypsy Hill, nice area with a great indie vibe, good schools (we have a little un) and plenty of open spaces.
> 
> I had a bit of an issue with the house prices though and kind of felt it was a bit too far out of town for the prices you pay.





I'm surprised.  We bought here because it was so cheap*, it was the first area where we could actually afford something.

Here's 12 houses under 250k. 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...ropertyType=&newHome=&auction=false&x=82&y=12

*well, and because we love it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm surprised.  We bought here because it was so cheap*, it was the first area where we could actually afford something.
> 
> Here's 12 houses under 250k.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, they all look grim for £250k.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Bloody hell, they all look grim for £250k.




it's all relative.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...etirement=false&oldDisplayPropertyType=houses



And I live in a house very much like one on that page and it's great, thanks.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> it's all relative.
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...etirement=false&oldDisplayPropertyType=houses
> 
> ...



*furious back-pedaling*

What I mean't was for £250k, an ex council place in Zone 4, doesn't seem that much of a bargain.

But then that's London for you.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> *furious backpealding*
> 
> What I mean't was for £250k, an ex council place in Zone 4, doesn't seem that much of a bargain.
> 
> But then that's London for you.





None taken.

It's Zone 3 btw. 

But yes, it's all London prices.  My mum has just bought a victorian 3 storey town house in kent for 70k less than our house cost us, it's got stained glass and all sorts, but it's in Medway and the train fare is £400 a month.  If you live in london you've got to pay the prices.

Anyway, god knows why I'm trying to persuade people to move here.

It's rubbish, it's miles away from anywhere and there's big hills all over the shop.  You'd all do best to stay away and leave us alone.


----------



## g force (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah they're okay I guess. We looked at CP area when we were buying (4 years ago) and the prices were insane for a flat so we moved to Streatham instead. Don't regret that decision at all, although it does look like prices have become more sensible in this last year or so


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> It's rubbish, it's miles away from anywhere and there's big hills all over the shop.  You'd all do best to stay away and leave us alone.



I lived in on Gipsy Hill for a year.  I know about hills 

It was almost a vertical climb from the station!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

g force said:


> Yeah they're okay I guess. We looked at CP area when we were buying (4 years ago) and the prices were insane for a flat so we moved to Streatham instead. Don't regret that decision at all, although it does look like prices have become more sensible in this last year or so



Weird, I found Streatham more expensive than Palace.


----------



## g force (Oct 27, 2009)

Actual Crystal Palace or the Estate Agents idea of 'Crystal Palace'? I was shown a place in Norbury they swore was CP  I spent £155k on a freehold flat....similar sized place in CP was at least £25k more but that could have been at that time just as the boom was going crazy- 2 beds were even more ridiculous.


----------



## oryx (Oct 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm surprised.  We bought here because it was so cheap*, it was the first area where we could actually afford something.
> 
> Here's 12 houses under 250k.
> 
> ...



A lot of those are more Crown Point or the bit of Upper Norwood going towards Norbury rather than Crystal Palace - they're a good way from the Triangle, and not especially well-served with decent shops, pubs etc. nearby.

What I'd call CP is actually quite a weeny area - Brockley feels the size of Australia in comparison! 

I thought the area round the Triangle was very expensive for SE London. Brockley, Forest Hill & Ladywell are better value IMHO although none of them have that lovely compact and lively town centre (the 'Triangle') like CP.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 6, 2009)

oryx said:


> A lot of those are more Crown Point or the bit of Upper Norwood going towards Norbury rather than Crystal Palace - they're a good way from the Triangle, and not especially well-served with decent shops, pubs etc. nearby.
> 
> What I'd call CP is actually quite a weeny area - Brockley feels the size of Australia in comparison!
> 
> I thought the area round the Triangle was very expensive for SE London. Brockley, Forest Hill & Ladywell are better value IMHO although none of them have that lovely compact and lively town centre (the 'Triangle') like CP.



What he/she said.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 6, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Weird, I found Streatham more expensive than Palace.



What part of Streatham? From my experience, Streatham Vale is very cheap, but miles away from anywhere, Streatham proper is expensive in places (although relatively cheap compared to Brixton, Tooting Bec or Balham).

Streatham Hill bordering on Balham is very very expensive, basically Balham prices.

When I was looking, I basically narrowed it down to a few areas, Streatham proper & Palace were some of the areas, I basically opted for Streatham proper as it was cheaper than Palace & easier to get into Town/has better transport links.


----------



## playghirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I ended up in West Norwood as it was cheaper than all the above, but did not feel as far out as Norbury, Croyden ,etc, etc. You can still walk to Brixton from here.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2009)

Domino's Pizza opening soon, about 50 yards from my flat opposite the old Crapworths.
Two-for-one Tuesdays here we come!


----------



## haushoch (Nov 11, 2009)

Threshers is closing down.  I'm really sad for Ian & the other people there.  I've really enjoyed popping in every now & then, buying a bottle & having a good old chat with them.  I'm going to miss them.  Hopefully they'll all find another job.


----------



## rennie (Nov 11, 2009)

haushoch said:


> Threshers is closing down.  I'm really sad for Ian & the other people there.  I've really enjoyed popping in every now & then, buying a bottle & having a good old chat with them.  I'm going to miss them.  Hopefully they'll all find another job.



Oh no, sad stuff.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 11, 2009)

Cowley said:


> What part of Streatham? From my experience, Streatham Vale is very cheap, but miles away from anywhere, Streatham proper is expensive in places (although relatively cheap compared to Brixton, Tooting Bec or Balham).
> 
> Streatham Hill bordering on Balham is very very expensive, basically Balham prices.
> 
> When I was looking, I basically narrowed it down to a few areas, Streatham proper & Palace were some of the areas, I basically opted for Streatham proper as it was cheaper than Palace & easier to get into Town/has better transport links.



Streatham Vale is the area around Streatham Common Station.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2009)

haushoch said:


> Threshers is closing down.  I'm really sad for Ian & the other people there.  I've really enjoyed popping in every now & then, buying a bottle & having a good old chat with them.  I'm going to miss them.  Hopefully they'll all find another job.



Yeah they thought they had a stay of execution but they gave them a week to clear as much stock as possible. I told him to phone me if there are any stupid bargains.

There's also a new store opening where the green/eco place used to be next to the Albert. Wonder what that'll be.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone tried the new caribean place just off the triangle?


----------



## rennie (Nov 12, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah they thought they had a stay of execution but they gave them a week to clear as much stock as possible. I told him to phone me if there are any stupid bargains.
> 
> There's also a new store opening where the green/eco place used to be next to the Albert. Wonder what that'll be.



 Can you let me know about bargains too? I should stock up for Crimbo.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone tried the new caribean place just off the triangle?




yeah, went in there a while ago.  It was OK.  I think the feeling was that it would do better as a straight caribbean place, rather than the "fusion".

It was alright though.


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Streatham Vale is the area around Streatham Common Station.



Yep.."the other side of the tracks" in oh so many ways. It's a dump and morphs into Mitcham *shudder*


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> it would do better as a straight caribbean place, rather than the "fusion".



That was sort of what I was affraid of. Will probably try it soon though


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone tried the new caribean place just off the triangle?



where's that then?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2009)

rennie said:


> Can you let me know about bargains too? I should stock up for Crimbo.



Shit it must closing today or tomorrow. Got meetings in Brixton all day today so I won't know.


----------



## haushoch (Nov 13, 2009)

rennie said:


> Can you let me know about bargains too? I should stock up for Crimbo.



It's 30% off all stock, and 40% on selected items, if I remember correctly.

When I walked past there yesterday the shelves had started to look rather empty though.  I'm thinking of going round there later to say goodbye...


----------



## haushoch (Nov 13, 2009)

It's 40% off all stock, apart from spirits - they're 15% off.


----------



## rennie (Nov 13, 2009)

I shall visit tomorrow morning.


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone tried the new caribean place just off the triangle?



island fusion. Yeah it was really quite good when I went. I'd go back.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 13, 2009)

thats the fella - will have to try it then.

Its here twistedAM http://www.islandfusion.co.uk/directions.php


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2009)

just been to threshers.  6 bottles of red wine and 12 cans of stella for £25.

stella is 50p a can.  Wine is £3 odd a bottle.... it's all about 50% off.  The guy said they'll shut down at next pay day or when they sell out, whichever comes first....


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> thats the fella - will have to try it then.
> 
> Its here twistedAM http://www.islandfusion.co.uk/directions.php



oh their takeaway prices are pretty cheap and it's only 50 metres from me


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> just been to threshers.  6 bottles of red wine and 12 cans of stella for £25.
> 
> stella is 50p a can.  Wine is £3 odd a bottle.... it's all about 50% off.  The guy said they'll shut down at next pay day or when they sell out, whichever comes first....



Becks in Sainsburys is stupid price for 18 bottles...something like £7.99


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

after living in a mansion block next to battersea park for 2 years i've moved to crystal palace PURELY on the strength of this thread.

no honest  

you're all invited to my housewarming


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to the hood, you wont regret it.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Welcome to the hood, you wont regret it.



thanks. i've already managed to lose a coat and scarf whilst flat hunting, hopefully establishing a new sonic hq will stem the clothes loss  

or not, it's never worked before  

i'm really looking forward to some CP action, obviously i'll blame everyone that's positively contributed to this thread if it goes pear.

RD, without going into huge detail whereabouts are you?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 24, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> after living in a mansion block next to battersea park for 2 years i've moved to crystal palace PURELY on the strength of this thread.
> 
> no honest
> 
> you're all invited to my housewarming


Address/time/place please 

While I'm posting on this thread can I just give a huge plug to Mediterranea? I got taken there for dinner recently and the food was just amazingly good.


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> While I'm posting on this thread can I just give a huge plug to Mediterranea? I got taken there for dinner recently and the food was just amazingly good.



Really?  Lots of people rate it but last time I went there it was disappointing.  I much prefer Torre next door (specially for lunch) but maybe I just got it on a bad day...


----------



## twister (Dec 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> I much prefer Torre next door (specially for lunch) but maybe I just got it on a bad day...



My boss has good things to say about A Torre, and he's a picky fuck.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 27, 2009)

i'll look forward to trying both of those out


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2009)

twister said:


> My boss has good things to say about A Torre, and he's a picky fuck.



yeah it's great.  £4.50 for lunch.  I can recommend the grilled sardines! 

the family who run it are really nice too.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 22, 2010)

*Hi, I'm new!*

Hi all,

Been lurking around these parts for a little while now and thought I should introduce myself.  Since there doesn't seem to be an official intros thread, I thought here'd be the best place.  Apols if not 

I'd been living in London in various shared places around Brixton for the past few years, but when my girlfriend became pregnant last year we wanted somewhere a bit quieter and cheaper but still nice, and ended up in Gipsy Hill.  And I bloody love it.  Dramatic hills & views, lots of history, lots of pubs, restaurants and quirky shops & markets.  Only thing missing is a cinema 

Still haven't managed to suss everywhere out yet due to baby-related time constraints (our little boy is now 9 months old), plus sadly was away for both the Overground festival and the motor racing recently, so I/we have a bit of catching up to do.  Summer is here, bring it on!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 22, 2010)

Pgd said:


> and ended up in Gipsy Hill.



*evil wizard voice over*

"Beware the hill when there be ice"

Because it fucking hurts.

When I lived at the top of Gispy Hill and as it was my nearest station, a near vertical decent with ice at winter meant sliding by the station at top speed to much amusement to fellow commuters and ending up in West Norwood.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2010)

hey pgd, we also have a 9 month old in gipsy hill - i imagine our WAGs have already met somewhere.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 26, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> *evil wizard voice over*
> 
> "Beware the hill when there be ice"
> 
> ...



Heh!  I'm picturing that in my head now, awesome. Did you try "snowplough" like you were skiing? 

Back in January, for my birthday I invited a group of friends to the area, while it was covered in snow.  Between the White Hart and Numidie I decided to take them on an impromptu shortcut through the middle of the Triangle -- which was still covered in ice.  Couple of them slipped over, thankfully not hurt and didn't hate me *too* much for it...  next time I'll stick to the main roads I think!


----------



## Pgd (Jun 26, 2010)

tommers said:


> hey pgd, we also have a 9 month old in gipsy hill - i imagine our WAGs have already met somewhere.



Cool beans!  My OH goes to a mother-and-baby group at the hall next door to Kingswood Primary, and I think she's considering some fitness thing or other up at the Phoenix Centre.

Hope all is well with your little 'un.  It's a really enjoyable age I'm finding, seeing him crawling and babbling all the time


----------



## softybabe (Jul 1, 2010)

I went to the Mansion pub for lunch and drinks yesterday, it was quite nice and the food was more than passable.  I can't help thinking I've been in there before and met some urbs


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 1, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> *evil wizard voice over*
> 
> "Beware the hill when there be ice"
> 
> ...



This was the entrance path to the station solid ice with water on top


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 1, 2010)

Pretty station


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 2, 2010)

where's 'the mansion'...?


----------



## tommers (Jul 2, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> where's 'the mansion'...?



bottom of salter's / gipsy / dulwich wood park hills.

on the big roundabout.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2010)

fucking grape and grain has been shut down!

wank!


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 19, 2010)

er, that's shit. only went in their once since moving at the start of the year but i was planning to explore their ales a bit more intensively. let's hope it doesn;t stand empty for ages...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jul 19, 2010)

tommers said:


> fucking grape and grain has been shut down!
> 
> wank!


 
thats shite news


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2010)

I know.  It's weird cos they say it's down to the parent company going bust (jack beard's) but the holly bush is still open....


----------



## Maggot (Jul 19, 2010)

Bummer:  I saw an excellent jive band there at the Triangle festival.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Bummer:  I saw an excellent jive band there at the Triangle festival.



It's reopened again.  The landlord is now the leasee and has re-negotiated the extortionate rent.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> Pretty station


 
Gipsy Hill?

Really?

Not even snow can help.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2010)

tommers said:


> It's reopened again.  The landlord is now the leasee and has re-negotiated the extortionate rent.


 
Yay!!

BTW I hear you gave my mate your old coffee table.


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> Pretty station



Gipsy Hill station's now looking pretty good after the year-long refurb. They have barriers now however which is a bit of a pain


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Yay!!
> 
> BTW I hear you gave my mate your old coffee table.



Small world innit!


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2010)

twister said:


> Gipsy Hill station's now looking pretty good after the year-long refurb. They have barriers now however which is a bit of a pain


 

Is it open now?  Cool.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeremy Deller's Sacrilege (bouncy Stonehenge) is in Crystal Palace Park today! 

http://sacrilege2012.co.uk/venues_stone_henge_bouncy_castle_jeremy_deller/9th-august-crystal-palace/


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes. It feels a bit weird to be taking kids to "sacrilege!"

I also can't help but say it in a Brian blessed voice.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2012)

The queue is um... quite long.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone been to Beer Rebellion yet?  It's a proper beer place opposite Gipsy Hill Station, sounds good.  Gonna check it out soon.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2013)

No, that's down a hill. If you're hungry though, try the new Turkish place a couple of doors along from Morley's. Massive portions and good food.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you not go to places which are downhill Mr Twisted?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Anyone been to Beer Rebellion yet? It's a proper beer place opposite Gipsy Hill Station, sounds good. Gonna check it out soon.


This is the Late Knights brewery bar/pub yeah? I've got to check it out soon. Their brewery is just down the road from me I believe.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe so.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Do you not go to places which are downhill Mr Twisted?


 
Nope, I live in the socalled Triangle and get to and from there by motorised transport. I have to move soon though, and may well end up at the bottom of one of the hills. If that happens I'll adopt a new policy of not going uphill. I'll miss a couple of the shops though and the 1am-ish last call at Patricks which really makes me yearn for Midwestern sports/dive bars.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Anyone been to Beer Rebellion yet?  It's a proper beer place opposite Gipsy Hill Station, sounds good.  Gonna check it out soon.



Yeah, we went a while ago. Gets busy but cheap (ish) and proper beer.  Nothing on a pump - all straight from the barrel, it's good.


----------

